
Ask HN: Will there be native web assembly Mobile APIs? - tanlermin
Will there be native web assembly Mobile APIs?<p>Let&#x27;s say I like new language X that compiles to LLVM or native code. Will it get mobile dev capabilities for free from WASM, or should I target a more established language stack for doing mobile dev like Java.
======
s3th
WebAssembly is a low-level runtime currently targeting the existing web
platform. There are no plans to add wasm-specific web platform APIs [0]. You
will not gain existing capabilities other than those already exposed to mobile
websites. Non-web embeddings will be possible [1], but are not currently being
developed.

[0]:
[https://github.com/WebAssembly/design/blob/master/Web.md#web...](https://github.com/WebAssembly/design/blob/master/Web.md#web-
embedding) [1]:
[https://github.com/WebAssembly/design/blob/master/NonWeb.md](https://github.com/WebAssembly/design/blob/master/NonWeb.md)

~~~
tanlermin
Thanks for the information.

